# Corpus Christi and Baffin Bay fishing trips



## Doublesoutfitters (8 mo ago)

My name is Captain Slade Schwenke. I am a U.S.C.G licensed captain offering trips in either Baffin Bay or Corpus Christi Bay. My goal is to fulfill your fishing needs whether that be fishing from the boat or wade fishing. Fishing can either be with live bait or lures. I have a 24-foot JH B240 where there is more than enough fishing room. I am open for any type of trip from family style to corporate groups. Our primary targeted species will be trout, redfish, black drum, and flounder. I do offer a 15% discount for all active military and Veterans. As well as first responders.
My daily rate is $500 for up to 2 people and an additional $100 per person. Live bait will be $100 extra.
Please feel free to give me a call, text, or email

Capt. Slade Schwenke 
281-905-3345
[email protected]


----------

